
Smart TV Made Real by Amazon - evo_9
https://mondaynote.com/smart-tv-made-real-by-amazon-5b46cd3ac2b6
======
bradknowles
Only problem is, the Fire ecosystem is a huge bag of the lowest performance
worst hardware you can imagine, with the worst apps on top of it.

If you forcibly package dog poop with each tv just to get that much dog poop
forcibly installed at all the hundreds of millions of homes, then people are
only going to associate you with dog poop.

